# Alaska ain't always cold in winter !



## bogydave (Dec 4, 2011)

It's 39Â°, raining, Wind 30 mph with 45 mph gusts.
My drive way is a sheet of ice. ("black ice" to the max, 1/2" thick)
Plow went by & plowed the end shut with slush.
Slipped & slided my way out & cleaned it up. (note: find my shoe ice cleats)
50 pounds at least per shovel full. (note: need smaller shovel)
Uncovered wood is cover in ice, may keep it dry (2013/14)
Rain gutter overflowing with the snow melting off the roof & dripping to the deck &  front door forming an ice ridge 
Forecast to be above 40Â° tomorrow. Hoping the driveway melts off.
You all down there have fun & send winter back this way. 
Chinooks >:-(


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 4, 2011)

THanks for the reminder.  I just checked the weather, and we've got possible freezing rain headed this way tomorrow:

Tonight    Cloudy. Snow north of Fox with one inch accumulation. Temperatures steady 15 to 30. East winds 5 to 15 mph.
Sunday    A chance of snow and freezing rain in the early afternoon with snow likely by late afternoon. 1 inch snow accumulation. Highs 25 to 35. Southeast winds 10 to 20 mph becoming southwest to 15 mph in the afternoon.
Sunday Night     Snow and blowing snow. Snow accumulation 3 inches. Lows near 15. Southwest winds increasing to 20 to 30 mph with local gusts to 40 mph. Over summits...winds increasing to over 50 mph with near blizzard conditions.
Monday    Snow showers and blowing snow. Temperatures falling to zero to 5 above. Southwest winds 20 to 30 mph with local gusts to 40 mph. Over summits...winds over 50 mph with near blizzard conditions.
Monday Night  Mostly cloudy with scattered snow showers and blowing snow. Lows 10 below to zero. Southwest winds 20 to 30 mph. Over summits...winds over 50 mph with near blizzard conditions.

Got most of the wood that was laying out uncovered cut to length and chopped, with many thanks to a CL'er looking for work.  Most of it is under shelter now, but a lot is c/s and piled.  We'll get on that early tomorrow.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 4, 2011)

Dave, we lost a lot of snow last night with the rain and right now it feels like Spring out there with 46 degrees. Supposed to get more snow this week.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 4, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> It's 39Â°, raining, Wind 30 mph with 45 mph gusts.
> My drive way is a sheet of ice. ("black ice" to the max, 1/2" thick)
> Plow went by & plowed the end shut with slush.
> Slipped & slided my way out & cleaned it up. (note: find my shoe ice cleats)
> ...



In the 50's here bogydave, I hate that type of ice.


zap


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Dec 4, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 same here. looking like next week is going to get colder. i cant wait. i love it cold..


----------



## bogydave (Dec 4, 2011)

This morning when it got daylight, ice melted off driveway, ground froze so water can't soak in, water running by burn pit, ice/snow gone from uncovered wood pile.
Snow all gone but where it drifted or I plied it up. Thick clouds, so not very light outside at 11 AM.
Was out in a "t" shirt to take pics. At least it's warm 
45Â° & hard rain, & windy still. Supposed to turn to snow later today. Back to teens tomorrow night.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 4, 2011)

Dave, we hit 50 today. Expected high for the next week is 35.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 4, 2011)

This just melts the snow & then when it gets cold, the frost goes real deep. Makes "Break up" a mess.
Ice rink in the yard when it freezes tomorrow.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 5, 2011)

Few days ago to now


----------



## nate379 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah this stuff is a real mess!  I went out to Schuck's last night to get a belt for my truck and the roads were all black ice/slip and slide.

Woke up today and everything is gone!  Never got really "daylight" today either, talk about black/grey skys huh?


Don't think it will snow and freeze too soon, still 40* right now.


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks again for this thread, Dave.  I checked my weather forecast and saw a cooler variation of that same theme, so we worked our tails off this morning, but are buttoned up and weather-ready.  That ice storm last November caught us by surprise, but now my guard is up. 

All the wood that was uncovered is now c/s/s/covered.  I have three+ cords of spruce and birch right outside my back door under a deck, a cord of birch under the garage overhang, and another cord-and-a-half 30' from the back door, swept off and covered with plywood. (I also have two cords of birch sitting out for next winter, and another half-cord of poplar I can use next spring if I need it.) I am now wood-positive and set for the winter.  Double-whew.   

Water-hauler F250 has the tank and bed shoveled and swept off, and tarped over.  It's been side-lined with a bum starter, so am not hauling this winter, but still.  

Decks and porch are shoveled off.   

Few more projects that could be knocked out out there (garage apron shoveled and the wood rack on it that was holding some birch knocked down), but this was the big stuff.  

Only concern is that our water is low.  I was due up for a delivery today, and they pulled their trucks.  Bad accident a few days ago with a water truck, pickup, and bicycle (I think of them as Death Bikers--almost hit one a few days ago, scared me badly), and the water truck driver got the worst of it--go figure!--so they're not taking any chances.   I told the driver who called that we'd be fine--we'd stink, scratch, and drink bottle water until we got a delivery.  He laughed, and said, "I love you guys who haul your own--you get it!"  I said it wasn't worth losing a truck for a hot shower

http://www.newsminer.com/view/full_...lide-on-Sheep-Creek-Road-?instance=local_news

My favorite part of this article was in the comments (naturally), as bike riding on dark, narrow, winter roads was debated: 

Hrdharry: Dont they make a brite green or orange spandex?

SomethingForNothing: They do, but not in a size big enough for the water wagon trucks.


----------



## Wood Duck (Dec 5, 2011)

That is gonna be a mess all winter. Maybe not everyone realizes that ice on the ground now is likely to remain until May. Tough winter to be a rodent in Alaska - you expect a nice warm blanket of snow but what you get is ice.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 6, 2011)

My sister and brother in law made the big move to Wasilla on Saturday . . . said the rain and ice-slicked roads were no fun at all.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 6, 2011)

Wood Duck said:
			
		

> That is gonna be a mess all winter. Maybe not everyone realizes that ice on the ground now is likely to remain until May. Tough winter to be a rodent in Alaska - you expect a nice warm blanket of snow but what you get is ice.



You got that right & the frost goes deeper too;
Todays pics; Skating rink in the yard(few other low spot ice also), drive way is dry 
2013-14 wood, seems to be drying, splits & cracking, wood must dry some in the winter here, more an ice drift  than snow drift
Yea I know , gotta get it split.


----------



## fossil (Dec 6, 2011)

Please be careful.  All it takes is a whoops backward slip & fall on ice & a back of the head impact to change your life (and the lives of those around you) forever.  We're more fragile than we often think of ourselves.  Winter is a dangerous time in a number of ways.  Rick


----------



## bogydave (Dec 6, 2011)

Real good point: 

I keep the ones one the left in m truck during the winter.
Wife has the spiky's in her car.
metal ones (old military type) for hiking when sheep hunting & need to walk on or cross glaciers (when I used to sheep hunt)


----------



## nate379 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have "corked" winter boots.

Found out they are slippery as snot on a chicken's lip on tiled floor though.  Went to Sears to get a tractor battery.  Ended up on my back with a 40 something lb belt/disc sander on my legs.  Ouch!


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 6, 2011)

You can have some of my cold.  It's a crisp -23Â°C here now.


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 7, 2011)

Been watching Alaska State Troopers show. Beautiful scenery. But also cold as all too.
I'd like to visit at least once.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 7, 2011)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Been watching Alaska State Troopers show. Beautiful scenery. But also cold as all too.
> I'd like to visit at least once.



Best 3 months IMO
June, kings & reds for fishing, 
July, late run reds
August, good silver fishing, sometime start of rainy season though
60 & 70Â°, lots of daylight


----------



## nate379 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's not all that cold around here though.  -20* is really about the max and it won't stay that cold for really long, maybe a week at a stretch that it's in the deep negatives... for the most part it's fairly comfortable outside.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 7, 2011)

And this is why I try to visit Alaska in the Summer (although I once made the mistake of visiting in September and it was getting kind of nippily then) . . . speaking of which . . . if all goes as planned I should be coming up and over this Summer . . . anyone want to meet up and say hi? 

Sister and brother-in-law are all moved into their new home . . . and discovering problems already with the electric and plumbing . . . but it looks good for me . . . no more staying in Jon's 1980s vintage van with the shag carpeting.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 7, 2011)

We visited Alaska only one time but have had the urge to go back ever since. Probably won't happen now but we still dream about it.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 7, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> We visited Alaska only one time but have had the urge to go back ever since. Probably won't happen now but we still dream about it.



You never know Dennis.
Dreams  sometimes need a nudge. 
5  day or so, beautiful drive one way, if you have the time. Daylight most of the time so you don't need to sleep.
Flying up & renting a car may be cheaper (but you'd miss driving by Northof60.)


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Dec 8, 2011)

my cousin is gave me some dvds to watch on alaska. he lives anchorage  said it should make me want to visit even more. going to watch them this weekend. i hope to visit many times and even to some mountaineering there.


----------



## thenorth (Dec 8, 2011)

Cool, pics...............
I had a picnic as I sat on the sand on Daytona beach today..............

John


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 8, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dave, if we ever do get back up there, you and North can expect a short visit.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 8, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> bogydave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking forward to it


----------



## John_M (Feb 20, 2012)

If you love the out-of-doors, and have the urge to visit Alaska, I would strongly recommend you satisfy your curiosity. The scenery, wildlife, and hundreds/thousands of miles of scenic rivers, lakes and mountains will leave you awe struck. Lived and worked in Anchorage from 1969 through 1991. When not working, I spent most of my time outdoors. A friend and I spent 4 hours one day watching a very large grizzly only 30 to 40 yards away digging for ground squirrels. Went near Mt. McKinley one August to make a solo climb of Mt. Horn. I wasn't aware the migration was in progress and I walked into the Porcupine herd of 30,000 (that's correct, 30,000) caribou. The migration went on for miles and the animals came as close as 20 feet to check me out. Never did climb Mt. Horn. Took a friend from Seattle out to the same spot the next year and we were charged by a female grizzly and her two cubs. These true stories could go on for hours. 

Driving to Alaska will take you through British Columbia and the Yukon Territory in Canada. The Canadian people, scenery, wildlife and free camp sites just off the road will add to the intense pleasure of your journey. Be sure to bring a camera, binocular and spotting scope to check out the Dall sheep and mountain goats in British Columbia. 

Driving, if you have the time, is highly recommended. So is the round-trip train ride from Anchorage to Mt. McKinley.

I make these comments to encourage those who are considering a trip to Alaska to "Just do it!" You'll be happy you did.  

 John_M  ;-)

Edit: I hope my comments fall within the theme and intent of bogydave's original post.


----------

